# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > Islamic Law >  تقرير لبحثي في الماستر المعنون ب" التويق في المنازعات العقارية القسمة الرضائية نموذجا

## sidahmed

<strong>مقدمة</strong><br>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; لما كانت الأموال هي عصب الحياة ، وبها يتقوى المسلم في أداء واجباته الدينية والدنيوية ، بين الله تعالى للإنسان طرق الكسب الحلال ، وحثه على العمل والإجتهاد فشرع له سبحانه وتعالى القسمة في العقار والمنقول والحيوان والعروض والثمار وغيرها من الاموال المباحة شرعا ، وذلك درءا لضرر الشركة أو التخفيف منها ، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " <strong>لا ضرر ولاضرار</strong> "<a href="file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Administrateur/Bureau/sidahmed/%D8%AA%D9%82%D8%B1%D9%8A%D8%B1%20%D9%84%D8%A8%D8%A  D%D8%AB%20%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%A7%D8%B3%D8%AA%D8%  B1%20.docx#_ftn1" name="_ftnref1" title=""><span dir="LTR">[1]</span></a>. وحتى تستقيم حياة الإنسان وتسعد في الدنيا والاخرة ، شرعت هذه القسمة لإفراز نصيب كل وارث أو شريك&nbsp; ، حتى يرفع الضرر عن الشركات ، ويتم الحفاظ على كيان الأسر من التشتت والتفرقة وقطع الرحم&nbsp; ، وذلك عن طريق ابرام عقد القسمة الرضائية المبني على التراضي والتصالح والتوفيق ، وتفاديا للصراعات والخصومات بين ذوي الأقارب والأرحام ، المؤدية إلى الترافع والتقاضي الذي قد يطول انتظار صدور حكم في الموضوع بسبب تعقد الإجراءات وكثرتها – خصوصا في المجال العقاري -&nbsp; واستغلال أحد الطرفين لما يوفره المشرع من مساطر قانونية للحصول على إيقاف التنفيذ أو المنازعة بإثارة الصعوبة في التنفيذ .<br>&nbsp;لذالك وفي سبيل اختصار الطريق ، أصبح أطراف الخصومة يفضلون اللجوء إلى الوسائل البديلة لتسوية النزاعات ومن ضمنها الصلح والتوفيق .<br>&nbsp; ويعتبر الصلح والتوفيق من أقدم الوسائل التي كان يلجأإليها الأفراد لفض النزاعات بينهم ، بل يمكن إعتباره أقدم من القضاء بحيث كان الناس في ظل عشائرهم وتجمعاتهم يلجأون إلى أحد الأشخاص المعروف بحكمته ونزاهته لعرض النزاع عليه وطلب تدخله لإبرام صلح وتوفيق – بين الطرفين يحفظ ماء الوجه لهما معا لاغالب ولا مغلوب .<br>&nbsp;وروي عن الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه أنه قال : " <strong>ردوا الخصوم حتى يصطلحوا ، فإن فصل القضاء يورث بينهم الضغائن</strong> "<a href="file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Administrateur/Bureau/sidahmed/%D8%AA%D9%82%D8%B1%D9%8A%D8%B1%20%D9%84%D8%A8%D8%A  D%D8%AB%20%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%A7%D8%B3%D8%AA%D8%  B1%20.docx#_ftn2" name="_ftnref2" title=""><span dir="LTR">[2]</span></a><br>وهذا مشاهد معروف في واقعنا المعاصر من ارتفاع دعاوى القسمة المعروضة على المحاكم والتي غالبا ماتتسبب في تفكيك الروابط الأسرية&nbsp; ، ففي بعض المحاكم يقف الأباء والأبناء والإخوة والأخوات والأخوال والأعمام يخاصم بعضهم بعضا أمام القضاء . فأي احترام وأي تقدير يبقى للأب أو للأم عندما يداعيهما ابنهما أو بنتهما ، وأية علاقة ستربط بين الأخ وأخيه في المستقبل عندما يمثلان أمام القاضي ، كل منهما يتهم الاخر بانه ماكر ومخادع وبأنه استحوذ عل نصيبه كله أو على جزء منه ، أو أنه يحاول إنكاره عليه ، على الأقل . <br>وإن أهم سبب دفعني بأن أكتب في هذا الموضوع هو أنه واقع معاش في حياتنا اليومية الأسرية ، إذ لا يخلو الإنسان من كونه وارثا أو موروثا ...<br>&nbsp;وتتلخص هذه الدراسة في أحد اهم حالات إنهاء الملكية الشائعة في العقار ،وذالك عن طريق القسمة الرضائية . وتعتبر الملكية الشائعة في العقار عقبة أمام المالكين تحد من حرية تصرف كل مالك بالحصة الشائعة في هذا العقار بشكل مستقل ومنفرد عن بقية المالكين.<br>&nbsp;وتتمثل إشكالية الدراسة في تنوع القوانين المطبقة على العقار فيما يتعلق بقسمة العقار الشائع وذلك لتنوع الأنظمة العقارية بالمغرب ، ومدى دور القسمة الرضائيةكوسيلة بديلة عن القسمة القضائية في التخفيف وإنهاء الملكية الشائعة .<br>&nbsp;&nbsp; وعليه فإن دراسة موضوع التوفيق في المنازعات العقارية&nbsp; - القسمة الرضائية – نموذجا – سيتم تقسيمه إلى فصلين على النحو الاتي :<br>&nbsp;<br>&nbsp;<br>&nbsp;<br>&nbsp;<br>&nbsp  ;<br>&nbsp;<br>&nbsp;<br>&nbsp;<br>&nbsp;<br>الفص  ل الأول&nbsp; القسمة الرضائية كوسيلة بديلة عن القسمة القضائية .<br>المبحث الأول : التوفيق كوسيلة بديلة<br>المطلب الأول :&nbsp; مفهوم الوسائل البديلة<br>المطلب الثاني : ماهية التوفيق وتميييزه عن باقي الوسائل<br>المبحث الثاني&nbsp;&nbsp; : ماهية القسمة .<br>المطلب الأول : مفهوم القسمة ومشروعيتها<br>المطلب الثاني : أنواع القسمة .<br>المطلب الثالث : تمييز القسمة الرضائية عما شابهها .<br>المبحث الثالث&nbsp; : قسمة العقارات<br>المطلب الأول : ماهية العقار<br>المطلب الثاني : الأنظمة العقارية<br>الفصل الثاني : الأحكام العامة للقسمة الرضائية<br>المبحث الأول&nbsp; : شروط القسمة الرضائية وحالاتها .<br>المطلب الأول : شروط القسمة الرضائية .<br>المطلب الثاني : حالات القسمة الرضائية .<br>المبحث الثاني : أحكام القسمة الرضائية واثارها<br>المطلب الأول : أحكام القسمة الرضائية<br>المطلب الثاني : أثار القسمة الرضائية<br>المطلب الثالث : اجراءات القسمة<br><div><br clear="all"><hr align="left" size="1" width="33%"><div id="ftn1"><a href="file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Administrateur/Bureau/sidahmed/%D8%AA%D9%82%D8%B1%D9%8A%D8%B1%20%D9%84%D8%A8%D8%A  D%D8%AB%20%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%A7%D8%B3%D8%AA%D8%  B1%20.docx#_ftnref1" name="_ftn1" title=""><span dir="LTR">[1]</span></a> - الموطأ ،للإمام مالك ، كتاب الأقضية باب&nbsp; القضاء في المرفق رقم الحديث 1234.<br></div><div id="ftn2"><a href="file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Administrateur/Bureau/sidahmed/%D8%AA%D9%82%D8%B1%D9%8A%D8%B1%20%D9%84%D8%A8%D8%A  D%D8%AB%20%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%A7%D8%B3%D8%AA%D8%  B1%20.docx#_ftnref2" name="_ftn2" title=""><span dir="LTR">[2]</span></a> - سنن البيهقي الكبرى ، أبو بكر البيهقي مكتبة دار الباز - مكة المكرمة ، 1414 - 1994 تحقيق : محمد عبد القادر عطا<br>&nbsp;باب ما جاء في التحلل وما يحتج به من أجاز الصلح على الإنكار ، رقم الحديث 11142.<br>&nbsp;<strong>مقدمة</strong></div>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; لما كانت الأموال هي عصب الحياة ، وبها يتقوى المسلم في أداء واجباته الدينية والدنيوية ، بين الله تعالى للإنسان طرق الكسب الحلال ، وحثه على العمل والإجتهاد فشرع له سبحانه وتعالى القسمة في العقار والمنقول والحيوان والعروض والثمار وغيرها من الاموال المباحة شرعا ، وذلك درءا لضرر الشركة أو التخفيف منها ، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " <strong>لا ضرر ولاضرار</strong> "<a href="file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Administrateur/Bureau/sidahmed/%D8%AA%D9%82%D8%B1%D9%8A%D8%B1%20%D9%84%D8%A8%D8%A  D%D8%AB%20%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%A7%D8%B3%D8%AA%D8%  B1%20.docx#_ftn1" name="_ftnref1" title=""><span dir="LTR">[1]</span></a>. وحتى تستقيم حياة الإنسان وتسعد في الدنيا والاخرة ، شرعت هذه القسمة لإفراز نصيب كل وارث أو شريك&nbsp; ، حتى يرفع الضرر عن الشركات ، ويتم الحفاظ على كيان الأسر من التشتت والتفرقة وقطع الرحم&nbsp; ، وذلك عن طريق ابرام عقد القسمة الرضائية المبني على التراضي والتصالح والتوفيق ، وتفاديا للصراعات والخصومات بين ذوي الأقارب والأرحام ، المؤدية إلى الترافع والتقاضي الذي قد يطول انتظار صدور حكم في الموضوع بسبب تعقد الإجراءات وكثرتها – خصوصا في المجال العقاري -&nbsp; واستغلال أحد الطرفين لما يوفره المشرع من مساطر قانونية للحصول على إيقاف التنفيذ أو المنازعة بإثارة الصعوبة في التنفيذ .<br>&nbsp;لذالك وفي سبيل اختصار الطريق ، أصبح أطراف الخصومة يفضلون اللجوء إلى الوسائل البديلة لتسوية النزاعات ومن ضمنها الصلح والتوفيق .<br>&nbsp; ويعتبر الصلح والتوفيق من أقدم الوسائل التي كان يلجأإليها الأفراد لفض النزاعات بينهم ، بل يمكن إعتباره أقدم من القضاء بحيث كان الناس في ظل عشائرهم وتجمعاتهم يلجأون إلى أحد الأشخاص المعروف بحكمته ونزاهته لعرض النزاع عليه وطلب تدخله لإبرام صلح وتوفيق – بين الطرفين يحفظ ماء الوجه لهما معا لاغالب ولا مغلوب .<br>&nbsp;وروي عن الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه أنه قال : " <strong>ردوا الخصوم حتى يصطلحوا ، فإن فصل القضاء يورث بينهم الضغائن</strong> "<a href="file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Administrateur/Bureau/sidahmed/%D8%AA%D9%82%D8%B1%D9%8A%D8%B1%20%D9%84%D8%A8%D8%A  D%D8%AB%20%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%A7%D8%B3%D8%AA%D8%  B1%20.docx#_ftn2" name="_ftnref2" title=""><span dir="LTR">[2]</span></a><br>وهذا مشاهد معروف في واقعنا المعاصر من ارتفاع دعاوى القسمة المعروضة على المحاكم والتي غالبا ماتتسبب في تفكيك الروابط الأسرية&nbsp; ، ففي بعض المحاكم يقف الأباء والأبناء والإخوة والأخوات والأخوال والأعمام يخاصم بعضهم بعضا أمام القضاء . فأي احترام وأي تقدير يبقى للأب أو للأم عندما يداعيهما ابنهما أو بنتهما ، وأية علاقة ستربط بين الأخ وأخيه في المستقبل عندما يمثلان أمام القاضي ، كل منهما يتهم الاخر بانه ماكر ومخادع وبأنه استحوذ عل نصيبه كله أو على جزء منه ، أو أنه يحاول إنكاره عليه ، على الأقل . <br>وإن أهم سبب دفعني بأن أكتب في هذا الموضوع هو أنه واقع معاش في حياتنا اليومية الأسرية ، إذ لا يخلو الإنسان من كونه وارثا أو موروثا ...<br>&nbsp;وتتلخص هذه الدراسة في أحد اهم حالات إنهاء الملكية الشائعة في العقار ،وذالك عن طريق القسمة الرضائية . وتعتبر الملكية الشائعة في العقار عقبة أمام المالكين تحد من حرية تصرف كل مالك بالحصة الشائعة في هذا العقار بشكل مستقل ومنفرد عن بقية المالكين.<br>&nbsp;وتتمثل إشكالية الدراسة في تنوع القوانين المطبقة على العقار فيما يتعلق بقسمة العقار الشائع وذلك لتنوع الأنظمة العقارية بالمغرب ، ومدى دور القسمة الرضائيةكوسيلة بديلة عن القسمة القضائية في التخفيف وإنهاء الملكية الشائعة .<br>&nbsp;&nbsp; وعليه فإن دراسة موضوع التوفيق في المنازعات العقارية&nbsp; - القسمة الرضائية – نموذجا – سيتم تقسيمه إلى فصلين على النحو الاتي :<br>&nbsp;<br>&nbsp;<br>&nbsp;<br>&nbsp;<br>&nbsp  ;<br>&nbsp;<br>&nbsp;<br>&nbsp;<br>&nbsp;<br>الفص  ل الأول&nbsp; القسمة الرضائية كوسيلة بديلة عن القسمة القضائية .<br>المبحث الأول : التوفيق كوسيلة بديلة<br>المطلب الأول :&nbsp; مفهوم الوسائل البديلة<br>المطلب الثاني : ماهية التوفيق وتميييزه عن باقي الوسائل<br>المبحث الثاني&nbsp;&nbsp; : ماهية القسمة .<br>المطلب الأول : مفهوم القسمة ومشروعيتها<br>المطلب الثاني : أنواع القسمة .<br>المطلب الثالث : تمييز القسمة الرضائية عما شابهها .<br>المبحث الثالث&nbsp; : قسمة العقارات<br>المطلب الأول : ماهية العقار<br>المطلب الثاني : الأنظمة العقارية<br>الفصل الثاني : الأحكام العامة للقسمة الرضائية<br>المبحث الأول&nbsp; : شروط القسمة الرضائية وحالاتها .<br>المطلب الأول : شروط القسمة الرضائية .<br>المطلب الثاني : حالات القسمة الرضائية .<br>المبحث الثاني : أحكام القسمة الرضائية واثارها<br>المطلب الأول : أحكام القسمة الرضائية<br>المطلب الثاني : أثار القسمة الرضائية<br>المطلب الثالث : اجراءات القسمة<br><div><br clear="all"><hr align="left" size="1" width="33%"><div id="ftn1"><a href="file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Administrateur/Bureau/sidahmed/%D8%AA%D9%82%D8%B1%D9%8A%D8%B1%20%D9%84%D8%A8%D8%A  D%D8%AB%20%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%A7%D8%B3%D8%AA%D8%  B1%20.docx#_ftnref1" name="_ftn1" title=""><span dir="LTR">[1]</span></a> - الموطأ ،للإمام مالك ، كتاب الأقضية باب&nbsp; القضاء في المرفق رقم الحديث 1234.<br></div><div id="ftn2"><a href="file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Administrateur/Bureau/sidahmed/%D8%AA%D9%82%D8%B1%D9%8A%D8%B1%20%D9%84%D8%A8%D8%A  D%D8%AB%20%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%A7%D8%B3%D8%AA%D8%  B1%20.docx#_ftnref2" name="_ftn2" title=""><span dir="LTR">[2]</span></a> - سنن البيهقي الكبرى ، أبو بكر البيهقي مكتبة دار الباز - مكة المكرمة ، 1414 - 1994 تحقيق : محمد عبد القادر عطا<br>&nbsp;باب ما جاء في التحلل وما يحتج به من أجاز الصلح على الإنكار ، رقم الحديث 11142.<br>&nbsp;<br></div></div></div>

----------

